# MOT - Metrics Income Opportunities Trust



## System (26 March 2019)

The MCP Income Opportunities Trust seeks to provide investors with exposure to a portfolio of mostly private credit investments.

The Investment Objective of the Trust is to provide quarterly cash income, preserve investor capital and manage investment risks seeking to provide potential for upside gains through investments in private credit and other assets such as Warrants, Options, Preference Shares and Equity.

It is anticipated that MOT will list on the ASX during April 2019.

https://metrics.com.au/mot/


----------



## System (3 August 2021)

On August 3rd, 2021, MCP Income Opportunities Trust changed its name to Metrics Income Opportunities Trust.


----------

